# lined or not?



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

unlined. i prefer to layer based on conditions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

removable liners in mine.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I prefer a shell type of pant without insulation...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*lined for me....*

We still rock old school chair lifts so my arse gets cold without the extra layer.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i personally love the insulation. I also just wear board shorts under my pants, other people like layering with a shell. It's all preference really


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I always just layer and go with a shell pant but brociety had some smarty pants with a lining for dirt cheap so I snagged them for the below zero days we sometimes get


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> I always just layer and go with a shell pant but brociety had some smarty pants with a lining for dirt cheap so I snagged them for the below zero days we sometimes get


what time was that at? I could've used some


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

a couple of weeks ago is when I bought mine, but last night I saw them on there again


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

No insulation, but I only rock pants with a liner. It's just a tiny bit warmer and much more comfortable than a pure shell without any liner. Technically what I like is still a liner right, since there's no insulation?


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Uninsulated pants here. I wear a thin pair of thermals with them most days. In fact, I have the thigh zips open most of the time! I wear slightly heavier thermals when it's really cold. (I ride hard, get hot easy.) I'd cook in insulated pants on most days.


----------

